# Help me, pretty please?



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, I had a quick question. What are those suits called, they're like a leotard kind of or like a one piece bathing suit, but they're cut out on the side, or low cut? Like Ciara wore in the beginning of her "goodies" video. I am dying to know what they're called! I really want to wear one of those, a la Ciara. But I have no idea what exactly it is Im looking for! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont know what EXACTLY they're called other than bodysuits...I did a search for 'bodysuit with open sides' on google and this is the closest one to ciaras that I  could find:







Link to website:http://www.wildfree.com/Merchant2/me...  e=e09-2308ls

*Edit*
This one is almost EXACTLY like Ciara's
Deep V Bodysuit With Buckle Detail





http://www.dimroomwear.com/index.php..._products=303#

Halter Neck Bodysuit With Cut Out Detail





http://www.dimroomwear.com/index.php..._products=304#

did those help at all? lol hope so.


----------



## user3 (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok those girls are hot!

yeah I am going with bodysuits too!

OMG remember when those were the shit! Well...the clothes bodysuits! those things had those damn little snaps.
haha! I am so old!
Sorry went off subject a bit.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 2, 2006)

GlamDazzled...you're my hero! Thank you so much!!!
'Nessa, I so remember those! Those snaps were a pain in the ass!

**EDIT** so far I've found they can be called Rompers, Bodysuits, and Teddies/Teddys and Jumpers (even though usually teddys are see thru to me anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## RussianSexpot (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_GlamDazzled...you're my hero! Thank you so much!!!
'Nessa, I so remember those! Those snaps were a pain in the ass!

**EDIT** so far I've found they can be called Rompers, Bodysuits, and Teddies/Teddys and Jumpers (even though usually teddys are see thru to me anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Also, you might want to check actual bathing suits, they had the phase where they made the one pieces with the sides cut out...in a 'non-bathing suit pattern' it'd be the exact same thing, probably even down to the fabric.....those are hot though - kudos to you to rock em!


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 2, 2006)

I second the bathing suits, they make alot similar to that now. Also try gymnastics outfits and dancers outfits maybe?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_I dont know what EXACTLY they're called other than bodysuits...I did a search for 'bodysuit with open sides' on google and this is the closest one to ciaras that I  could find:






Link to website:http://www.wildfree.com/Merchant2/me...  e=e09-2308ls

*Edit*
This one is almost EXACTLY like Ciara's
Deep V Bodysuit With Buckle Detail





http://www.dimroomwear.com/index.php..._products=303#

Halter Neck Bodysuit With Cut Out Detail





http://www.dimroomwear.com/index.php..._products=304#

did those help at all? lol hope so._

 

these are hot!! especially the first one!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are hot! Wish I had a body for that! Ooo and Nessa, I used to rock them damn bodysuits in highschool! I swear I had a whole bunch of them. LOL With some jeans, those were the shiznit!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Those are cute!


----------

